# Surf n turf ....sorta



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Some wings 







On the grill







Nice and crispy







Home made mac n cheese and handmade crab cakes
With a buttered biscuit


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

It sure does look good


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks mighty good!!!!!!


----------

